# E-Mail Willkommens Nachricht



## DannYFreSh (18. Okt. 2010)

Hallo,

wo finde ich die entsprechende Datei, um die Nachrichten, die nach einrichten einer neuen Mailbox versandt werden anzupassen d.h den Text der Mail & den Absender

hab zwar schon in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/mail/templates gesucht aber nichts gefunden, einfacher wäre es wenn mir jemand die entsprechende Datei nenne könnte 

Komischerweise ist der Absender seit dem Update auf 3.0.3 nicht mehr ISPconfig sondern "North*** Sol*** - Support" und als Antwort Mail steht dann diese Adresse technik@support.maxi****.de

Das ist auch der Grund warum ich das gerne ändern möchte und die Datei suche.


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2010)

Du findest den Text im Sprachdateien Editor unter System in der mail_user Datei. Habe das auch im SVN schon gefixt, der Text ist uns leider bei der Durchsicht der Sprachdateien durchgerutscht.


----------



## DannYFreSh (18. Okt. 2010)

Super, hat geklappt, da war ich zwar vorher auch schon unterwegs, hab es aber wohl übersehen bei den ganzen Dateien und dem Text


----------

